# Twisted & anti-social sock knitting (pics)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I am really doing this.


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTpomatomus.html

knitty gives this pattern a "piquant" rating, which is the hottest I have done so far. My mind is still steaming.  

First chart:









Not too bad. Do it twice per needle, 3 repeats. A bit tricky but not too much.










You get this. It is exciting and beautiful. Then you do the heel in twisted rib...









Lovely, UNTIL!!

there is a second chart...gah!









This is where I began making lots of mistakes. LOTS! I ripped back 3 different times. It was that bit on the 'left edge'. It was so easy to 'think' it was right, but oh, no! Notice there are actually 37 stitches, not like before where there were only 36. Yeah, it shows it. 

However, despite my emotional upheavals (all week!) I have finished ONE whole sock. 









& in case you aren't sick of me yet, here is another angle...










I had to do this while NOONE was home. Even the sound of someone breathing would distract me. Then I would mess up. Again and again. Then I would feel crappy 'til the next day when I could rip it back and start over. 

Will the next one be any easier? Faster?


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Very nice...there is way too much noise here for me to attempt them, specially that HEEL. Great job GAM. I found some cool sock patterns at Rav yesterday, the pattern on both socks are in a different order....perfect socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful and so anti-social. You my dearest have proven my point. Well done, you must really love to torture yourself.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I thought you would like that Marchwind. 

I have a terrible sickness.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WoW! That is a beautiful pattern!! Great Sock GAM!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I fell in love with this pattern when I first started knitting, last year. I just really REALLY wanted to know how to do it. Dang that Cookie A and her amazing patterns. I suppose it is not *that* hard, but you really have to 'mind' the pattern. At least all the decreases lean the same way. :shrug: & after doing all that twisted ribbing, anything else goes faster. 

Maybe I will go back to something that at least stays 'rectangular' for the next pair. Actually, I need to do more gloves first. On some nice bigger needles. LOL.


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It is beautiful!!!!! Just the picture of that chart makes me want to run away.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> It is beautiful!!!!! Just the picture of that chart makes me want to run away.


Which way are you running? I don't to run into you when I start running too.


Seriously, the amount of artistry that can be done with pointed sticks and string is amazing!

Have a good day!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Goodness gracious me!

Those are beautiful socks and I'll stick to plain little ones for quite some time to come. 

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GORGEOUS !!!! Hurry up and start the second one, while the pattern is fresh in your mind !!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my my! Very intricate and lovely!

Maybe I will make a pair.

When I grow up.

You are doing beautiful work!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy Cow...and i thought my first sock was hard...beautiful. but do not think i will try that for a while


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice, and they look like they fit your foot Perfectly!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary said:


> Hurry up and start the second one, while the pattern is fresh in your mind !!!


 No kidding! At least I did write down the weird way I ended up doing the toe. So there is hope that the 2nd one will somewhat match. 

The second one should be easier though. Especially now that I realised I do not have to do the gusset decreases on 5 needles. That is the one thing in this pattern that I thought was retarded. Usually, I can see WHY they say something silly like that, but with this one...?! it beats me. She wanted me to leave the gusset stitches on their own needles until only 6 remained on each one. So it was divided: 21/6/36/6 and that was kind of absurd. 

Oh well, this time will go smoother.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:goodjob: Yea GAM you know me :buds: They remind me of the pictures of the fingerless gloves that is on the login page for Ravelry. I'm not sure who that pattern is made by. I think they called them dragon skin or something like that. It really is stunning! I doubtthat I will ever attempt anything like that in my lifetime. I like my sanity too much


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The Mermaid Gloves. Some clever person took this same pattern and made gloves. They are stunning. At least with gloves, you dont have heel gussets.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Those. are. just. stunning! 

Now I'm thinking I need to get over my hang up with charts. Going to need to start mulling this over after the holidays are passed.

I really love how that pattern works out, which means I'm going to need to make a pair for myself...or someone else...which means I'm going to need to figure this out. LOL I'll need to turn myself into the living dead though, quiet only exists here between 11:00pm and 5:30am....most days.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes Lana...that is right. They are beautiful and you can DO it. Sleeping is overrated anyway. LOL. 

Seriously though, do a few charts. It is not *that* hard to read them. I still think that Hedera Sock would make a good KAL lace pattern. 

Just to be clear though...these are not for my mom. Nope. They are going to be for ME! I just did a nice pair for mom. She also bought me a ball of $20 yarn for her next pair. This time I am going to make HER pick the pattern (from a couple of pre-approved ones). She doesn't really like the 'little holes'.  

I have seen this Pomatomus pattern done with M1's instead of YO's...maybe I will try that next time...but not for a while. LOL.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, those are amazing...someday...whew...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WOW!
You should wear those socks with a formal... they are gorgeous.
I dont think the cows will mind.

That is serious mind bending stuff. I know I will steer clear of it for a good while yet.
You, my dear, are a genius! A knitting genius.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Formal? What is this 'formal'? 

Socks are for wearing. Are you trying to say that I shouldn't just WEAR them?  

The cows would never see them, inside my rubberboots. 

Next Fiber Fair I go to, I will certainly wear them. Otherwise...? I still never bought myself those Mary Janes. OMG, I will have nothing to wear these socks with!! 

What should I do? ...LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Birkenstocks!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Formal? What is this 'formal'?
> 
> Socks are for wearing. Are you trying to say that I shouldn't just WEAR them?
> 
> ...


There is nothing you can do, send them to me!! I will take all the stress and strain away!!! LOL

Alice in Virginia


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Alice, you are going to be knitting your own socks soon. Then you can make them the color of your 'formal' dress. 

What kind of shoes would YOU wear with these socks?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

G-A-M, I love those socks, and you did such a beautiful job. I just went to look at the pattern, but they'd be way too big for me. I usually cast on no more than 64 st. and those call for 72--darn! And trying to rework the pattern is beyond my brain at this point. For all of you afraid of charts, don't be. They really help you see where you're going in your knitting. What I do to help me keep my place is put the pattern in a plastic sleeve; then I use painter's masking tape to cover up all the rows above the row I'm working on. That way I can see what should be in the row below where I'm working to make sure I haven't gone wrong. You move the tape every row. Works for lace and patterned knitting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katherine, even though it is over 72 stitches,I really dont think it would be too big. Mainly because it is all done in ribbing, and TWISTED ribbing, at that. I can lay them out right next to my (64 stitch) socks and they are the same size. Truly.

I do that sleeve trick with charts too. I slide a piece of paper over all the rows above the one I am working on, and also usually write down where I am at, if I am going to be gone from my work for a while.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

They are really beautiful - hope you're patting yourself on the back 

LOL - I would imagine that pattern has you growling "shut up - I'm counting" to anyone that comes with 10 yards of you - at last it would me


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Katherine in KY said:


> G-A-M, I love those socks, and you did such a beautiful job. I just went to look at the pattern, but they'd be way too big for me. I usually cast on no more than 64 st. and those call for 72--darn! And trying to rework the pattern is beyond my brain at this point. For all of you afraid of charts, don't be. They really help you see where you're going in your knitting. What I do to help me keep my place is put the pattern in a plastic sleeve; then I use painter's masking tape to cover up all the rows above the row I'm working on. That way I can see what should be in the row below where I'm working to make sure I haven't gone wrong. You move the tape every row. Works for lace and patterned knitting.





gone-a-milkin said:


> Katherine, even though it is over 72 stitches,I really dont think it would be too big. Mainly because it is all done in ribbing, and TWISTED ribbing, at that. I can lay them out right next to my (64 stitch) socks and they are the same size. Truly.
> 
> I do that sleeve trick with charts too. I slide a piece of paper over all the rows above the one I am working on, and also usually write down where I am at, if I am going to be gone from my work for a while.


Post-Its work too, I use several above and below the line.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> What kind of shoes would YOU wear with these socks?


I would wear no shoes. Why cover up those gorgeous socks?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a nifty thing for knitting and patterns. It is a metal sheet and there are strips of magnets that you use to hold you pattern on the sheet and then also to follow where you are in the pattern.

I'm used to color charts not these fancy symbols, it's a whole other language and I have a hard enough time with the one I was born to 

Anyway I bet an old cookie sheet would work or those of you with handy people about the house, get a sheet of metal, bend it so it will stand u on its own then go and buy strips of magnets.


----------

